# Gloves



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

What do you wear in cold weather ? ? 
Today I tried neoprene --- my hands were cold and clammy. Last trip I tried my insulated Gore-tex gloves ---too bulky. Next trip I'll try a thin liner in the Neoprene--- we'll see. Any better suggestions ?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I just bought some cabelas glomits with a zipper pocket for hand warmer but haven't tried them out yet. Will let u know


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I just use fleece fingerless gloves and hand warmers in my front wader pocket. Today my gloves were just getting in my way so I stuck to the hand warmers for most of the day.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You need 2 things.


1.) A warm core and;
2.) Wool.


http://www.ccsutlery.com/store/mens-wool-gloves-fingerless.html


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

and

3.) show me how to catch buffalo in the winter.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Bought a pair from orvis and it has the tips off of 2 fingers for tying flies, I wore them over the weekend jn the snow and ice steelhead fishing and they were perfect.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

And even soaking wet my hands got in the water and they are waterproof and even the inside held heat when wet


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Simms wind sheer. Either fingerless or the fingerless with a cover like a mitten.
Nothing even close. Where them duck hunting as well. Fished on Sunday hands wet from releasing fish 32 degrees no problem, even when your hands get wet.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I with Fallen , wool is the way to go.
The other thing you need for that warm core is someone to carry a thermos of hot coffee 
I'd be glad to bring the coffee to the buffalo hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I found a pair of GI green wool liners in my hunting supplies and cut the fingers off. I'll try them on Sat and carry my old neoprene without liners as a back-up but I'm still looking ''Water-proof''.
Simms has these neoprene with a liner for $39.00. That's more than my rod cost but I'm considering picking up a pair.

BTW Fallen513--- Everybody knows Buffalo Season is closed until July  



Riverbum said:


> I with Fallen , wool is the way to go.
> The other thing you need for that warm core is someone to carry a thermos of hot coffee
> I'd be glad to bring the coffee to the buffalo hunt


 Riverbum, Unless I'm mistaken, the last time we fished together you showed up with a 16 oz cup of coffee from the local quicky mart, drank all the coffee from my thermos --and to add insult to injury--- caught all the fish . R.B.---YOU CAN GO POUND SAND !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

''Pbrouse'' are these the gloves you purchased from Orvis ? ?''Hanz Waterproof gloves''. http://www.orvis.com/p/hanz-waterproof-gloves/8x3a
These look to be ''closer'' to what I had in mind.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Kast steelhead gloves. Fantastic for super cold fly fishing


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

garhtr said:


> I found a pair of GI green wool liners in my hunting supplies and cut the fingers off. I'll try them on Sat and carry my old neoprene without liners as a back-up but I'm still looking ''Water-proof''.
> 
> Simms has these neoprene with a liner for $39.00. That's more than my rod cost but I'm considering picking up a pair.
> 
> ...



Those look pretty darn good!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

